# Keywording in loupe view on single monitor



## Gene McCullagh (Aug 27, 2009)

If you want to apply keywords but just can't see what's in those thumbnails then here is an easy way to use loupe view on a single monitor to apply sets of keywords.

Set up your keyword shortcut (under the Metadata menu or by pressing Option-Shift-Command-K or Alt-Shift-Ctrl-K. Set up your keywords there (Sally, Mom, family, vacation, etc.). You can enter more than one keyword (the same way you would load up the painter tool). Select the first image in the grid and switch to loupe view. Now, whenever the image needs those keywords press Shift-K and those keywords will be applied. Move to the next image with the right arrow.

Now you can work your way through pressing right arrow, shift-K, right arrow, shift-K, and so on. If the image doesn't get the keywords just press right arrow to skip it. If the keywords have been applied by mistake pressing Shift-K a second time removes them.


----------

